# Mt Hood, Oregon after major wind/snow storm



## KBStudio (Mar 11, 2016)

Storm clearing in the Oregon cascades. Second shot is the results of the storm with gusts up to 147mph.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------

